# When can I expect to see a difference?



## epicurous (Jun 22, 2018)

The left is from Feb 1st of this year, and I just took the one on the right this morning. I'm kind of bummed out. I've been working my ass off and lost just about 70lbs but I can barely tell. Sucks.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 22, 2018)

It's hard to evaluate yourself, but I can tell you from an outsiders perspective that the change is noticeable.  Your stomach is hanging over your waist less and there is less over hang in your lower back. 

Also, as you keep progressing keep in mind that your stomach is going to be one of the last places you notice a change.  When I diet, the leaness works it's way in starting with my arms, shoulders, chest,  eventually working it's way to my stomach,  and then finally to my lower back.  You may notice a slightly different pattern, but  I feel safe saying that your stomach is going to be the last place to change.

Keep the course, buddy.  You're doing great.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 22, 2018)

I will second that.  Stomach for me was the last place as well.  As DK stated, you can see a noticeable difference.  You're doing good, but keep it up.  I know its not easy and its hard to see your own progress, but give it some more time.  You are about to hit a point where it will become obvious to you.  Keep taking pics.  

Good job!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 22, 2018)

Also keep in mind this is a long ass process.  It's taken me over two years to go from the worst shape of my life to where I am today.  Those 60 day transformations, those 8 weeks to rock hard abs...they don't exist outside of a salesman's pitch.  You're not on diet.  You're changing your lifestyle.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 22, 2018)

Dont get discouraged , im there with ya in trying to get rid of the extra fat, its a marathon not a sprint, youre doing great, you just have to keep it up. Gut is like the last to go as the other guys have said.  I have gone from 260 to 225, gut is still sticking around some, its gotten smaller but it still all i see when i look in the mirror, its nice to have an outside opinion, they see everything, we tend to only focus on what we dont like.
I have had people tell me that they are seeing definition in my shoulders now, and ive noticed myself that the vascularaity  in my lower arms is starting to show.

Keep trucking along, like its already been said, its not a diet, its a new lifestyle and it takes time.

Oh and i also agree with the other guys, i can see a difference in the pics man, its happening just keep going.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Don't get discouraged! It's a long endurance marathon, not a sprint to the finish. Once you realize all your goals you will realize there are more things you want to accomplish. Always keep fresh in your mind how far you have come, so you don't get fixated on how far there is to go. I can see a stark difference between those two photos. Keep it up! I'm more in shape and muscular than I ever have been but realistically know that my "ideal body" is still about 5 years down the road. And that's at 5'11" 198lbs and 20%BF with decent lift numbers. I'm only half way there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2018)

i think you have succeeded with the initial portion of weight loss.  What you have lost so far is the "easier" part of your journey.  

Each LB is going to be harder and harder to lose and you become skinner and thinner.  As said, you will now see loss from all areas of your body.  Yes you stomach will continue to become thinner......But legs, arms, shoulder, chest will all begin to see it too.  

You will need to keep buying smaller clothes as you keep up with your progress.  

The pictures should remind you on far you have already come, the mirror will remind you how far you will want to go. 


GL buddy


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Youre doing great!  I bet if you looked at blood pressure and lipid panels between these two pics youd be shocked at the change.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I guess I should just be patient. I just kinda hoped I would be showing a little more progress by the halfway mark, so it's a little frustrating. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 23, 2018)

Second what was stated above and this: also measure your progress by how you feel.  You have got to be noticing a difference in just walking up a flight of steps with 70 lbs of fat gone.  That type of thing trumps how you look in the progress dept.  Keep on going and don't get discourage.  When you're looking at how far you have to go, make sure you turn around and look how far you've gotten


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

Being patient is where I have problems with too, we want it to change quick, but unfortunately it doesn’t happen that way, but it does happen.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 23, 2018)

Great work man, I can definitely tell the difference!


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Second what was stated above and this: also measure your progress by how you feel.  You have got to be noticing a difference in just walking up a flight of steps with 70 lbs of fat gone.  That type of thing trumps how you look in the progress dept.  Keep on going and don't get discourage.  When you're looking at how far you have to go, make sure you turn around and look how far you've gotten



It's like night and day, honestly. I used to feel like my heart was  going to explode just trying to walk a quarter of a mile. Now I do 3  miles uphill every morning at around 3.5mph and feel amazing after.

I'll keep taking pictures. The definition will come eventually.


----------



## andy (Jun 23, 2018)

mate, u need to be patient with this.
it's no a sprint. not even a year has passed by.


let's take it from this perspective. how much time of your life u been doing nothing and eating sh*it vs doing workouts/cardio and looking after what u eat ?

often when my clients seem to be stuck I ask them this and they shut up straight away) saying nothing bad ofcourse , but be patient.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2018)

Let's flip this; if you put on 70 lbs in under 1/2 a year, would you notice it? Well hell ya! So if you pealed the same off in the same time, why would it not be noticeable?

I bet in other pics you can see the difference, you just go to the worst one. It's okay, we all do it. Lol 

One other suggestion, if you haven't, tape yourself. The tape doesn't lie and it's a good tool for anyone. Also tape everything, not just your midsection. (PP optional)


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

andy said:


> mate, u need to be patient with this.
> it's no a sprint. not even a year has passed by.
> 
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right. I had a bad accident back in 2007. I got hit by a drunk driver, rolled my truck and crushed my legs. Doctors told me I would probably never walk un-assisted again. I was stuck in bed for almost 2 years. I had to have pretty much everything done for me. I lost all hope, started having intense panic attacks and wound up severely depressed. The VA doctors wouldn't do shit to help me. I stopped giving a **** about anything and everything. I lost friends. I lost my social life. I started eating myself to death. It was the only thing that made me feel remotely better about my situation. 

Last year I gave up on feeling sorry for myself and started researching low impact ways to regain mobility. Started doing short walks around the neighborhood. Eventually managed get them done without help from a cane or trekking pole. After a couple months I noticed that I had lost a few pounds and that my knees didn't hurt as bad as they usually did.

That completely blew me away and gave me the motivation I needed to try harder. Since then I've been doing everything I can to turn this shit-show around. I'm done being a victim. 100% committed to change my lifestyle. But, I need to remember to be patient for sure.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Dude, youre kicking ass!  Especially because Im sure they pumped you full of de-motivating opiods for ages. Keep on trucking brother and dont sit quietly if you need some questions answered or just some motivation.  You might be posting a pic of your abs in another year or two!


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

For me, exercise has always been the key to removing (or keeping at bay) my depression and anxiety. I bet you have seen the same thing.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Dude, youre kicking ass!  Especially because Im sure they pumped you full of de-motivating opiods for ages. Keep on trucking brother and dont sit quietly if you need some questions answered or just some motivation.  You might be posting a pic of your abs in another year or two!



Thanks, man. Yea, I was prescribed oxy for about year and a half, then they switched me to vicodin. I quit taking them quite a while ago and don't miss it all. As far as anxiety - I can still get panicky in crowds, but have been doing a lot better lately. You're totally right, staying active has helped with that a lot.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

epicurous said:


> Thanks, guys. I guess I should just be patient. I just kinda hoped I would be showing a little more progress by the halfway mark, so it's a little frustrating.
> 
> I appreciate the help.



I lost weight in areas that I didn’t notice until later. Fat under my armpits and all over my back. You don’t realize how many random places your body hides it until it’s all gone.

as DK mentioned your stomach is showing clear progress to the rest of us. The overhang is clearly less then it was. Figure that your stomach change is only a small percentage of the weight you’ve lost and then imagine the other 80% being peeled off your back and other areas I mentioned. It’s coming off, I promise you  that.

if you’re close to 5’10 and an average to slightly thicker build then you won’t see the big change until you get under 180. Everyone else will see it LONG before that but you won’t see it yourself until that point.

just remember you’ve already figured out how to take the weight off. If you keep doing what you’re doing you’ll be under 100lbs in a 2-3 years. I’m willing to bet you find a great place to stop long before you reach that point


----------



## ccpro (Jun 24, 2018)

I can see alot of progress, I'm with  ya bro.  Keep it up.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 24, 2018)

You can definitely see a difference already. Keep chipping away and you will get where you want to be.


----------

